#ubuntu-news 2008-12-15
<Rinchen> tyche, pong
<tyche> Rinchen: I appreciate the return, but the UWN is out, now.  We wanted to know as much information as is possible concerning the Launchpad opensourcing, for a splurb in the UWN.
<Rinchen> ah, ok.
<Rinchen> I guess you can use whatever is in the video
<beuno> tyche, I can get that for you for the next one  ;)
<tyche> The splurb was pulled for this week.  However, if someone could be convinced to write something up (so we could point to a URL to show that we're honest :-D  ) it would be appreciated.
<tyche> beuno: Thanks.  I appreciate that.
<tyche> BTW, how was UDS?
<beuno> tyche, AWESOME
<tyche> Hee hee.  Great.  I got much the same information from boredandblogging.
<tyche> Someday, when I'm rich, I'll have to see about attending one, myself.
<boredandblogging> beuno: it was good to finally finally meet you
<beuno> boredandblogging, same here. I'm kinda sorry I was so busy though
<boredandblogging> beuno: don't worry about it
#ubuntu-news 2008-12-17
<tyche> Rinchen: You might as well give it up.  Your multiple personality disorder is showing.  Hee hee
<Tumie> boredandblogging: i've got news for you.. (for the UWN and UbuntuPodcast)..
<Tumie> http://milanboers.nl/openteacher/      http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~milan-boers/openteacher/trunk/files     https://launchpad.net/openteacher
<Tumie> here are all the importent urls..
<Tumie> it is a new programm,, but it is awesome
<newz2000> regarding repeating dates in the news site, what does our ideal scenario look like?
<tyche> Well, from my point of view (and this is understandably biased), to enter a recurring event and have it show up in the Events calendar properly without having to re-enter it.
<tyche> To be able to edit such recurring events due to change in time/date/channel
<newz2000> ok
<tyche> And, as I understand it (but I'm not sure I do) that it be able to trigger the topic in the #ubuntu-meeting channel to show what's up next for a certain period of time.
<tyche> boredandblogging would have more information, I'm sure.  In many ways, I'm too close to it.
<tyche> I don't have the overall picture (the BIG picture.  :-)  )
<tyche> Does that help at all?
<newz2000> maybe boredandblogging can chime in when he has a moment. i'm going to open a ticket with the developers for clarification and want to be as detailed as possible.
<newz2000> tyche: yes
<boredandblogging> newz2000: tyche is right
<tyche> I suspected as much, and I'm glad that I might be able to help.
<tyche> Morning, boredandblogging
<newz2000> boredandblogging: what about the feed, do you know what its requirements are?
<boredandblogging> the best case scenario would be that it spits out individiual events, that would not require any changes on the bot...
<boredandblogging> but if thats not possible, we'll figure out a way to change bot
<newz2000> ok. What I know now is that recurrence info is available in the ical feed (according to the docs).
<newz2000> Does the bot like ical or does it prefer rss?
<boredandblogging> its been doing ical
<newz2000> ok, there are a couple of ways to do repeating events, one creates a list of events, maybe tht's what we want to do.
<newz2000> Instead of the normal recurrence
<Pici> Is the definite plan to move to Google Calendar?
<boredandblogging> newz2000: so would it be possible to change an event in the middle easily?
<newz2000> I don't know about that
<newz2000> but I can see hwo that would be handy
<tyche> Necessary, at times.
<boredandblogging> Pici: not definite, we'll do that if we can't find a drupal fix
<tyche> newz2000: Is there a way to pick up the ical from Google?
<newz2000> I think so, google can import ical I believe
<tyche> Yes, but can it export it in a way that Drupal can handle?
<newz2000> ok, I see. Importing is a work in progress according to the developer
<newz2000> but partially functional if I understand correctly
<boredandblogging> Pici: if you can get the bot to understand repeating events, it would be great
<Pici> boredandblogging: From what sort of calendar source?
<boredandblogging> if you want to try it with the google calendar, thats fine
<newz2000> let me get a test site set up with some events
<Pici> I'll give it a go.
<newz2000> then lets play with that
<newz2000> unless you prefer to use google cal
 * newz2000 is creating a public test site now
<boredandblogging> newz2000: from the UDS conversation, i think everyone would be happier if we used drupal
<boredandblogging> plus with the LP integration, easier to give access to others to edit
<newz2000> ok, lets make that our goal
<newz2000> give me a few minutes to get it setup (probably 30m)
<tyche> Can I ask what may be a stupid question?  The information, in it's final state, from either the Google calendar or the Fridge events calendar, shows the individual dates.  Does the ical stream show the final state?  Or does it show the initial entry and some formula for the recurrence?
<boredandblogging> tyche: initial and formula
<boredandblogging> and thats the issue with the bot
<boredandblogging> it can't figure out the dates (after the initial) from the formula
<tyche> That explains a whole lot about what the problem is.  Thanks.  It's what I was afraid of.
<tyche> So, in other words, the bot has to be taught to read the formula, think in multiples of 7, and corelate that with irregular month "day-counts" to insert it in the proper place
<newz2000> I wonder why ical is so darn tricky
<Pici> The python ical module looks pretty basic. I'm not sure if that supports recurring events.
<tyche> It would be nice if the stream came off the final, rather than back that far.
<newz2000> as I understand it, ical is hard
<Pici> Well, it looks like it should.
<newz2000> (according to karen s)
<boredandblogging> tyche: right, it can get pretty complicated
<tyche> Sounds like it's stripping the formula.
<tyche> DANG!  I wish I knew python.
<Tumie> boredandblogging: i've got news for you.. (for the UWN and UbuntuPodcast)..
<Tumie> http://milanboers.nl/openteacher/      http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~milan-boers/openteacher/trunk/files     https://launchpad.net/openteacher
<Tumie> here are all the importent urls.
<Tumie> it is a new programm,, but it is awesome
<boredandblogging> Tumie: looks interesting, is there anything Ubuntu specific about it?
<Pici> From what I can see, the current ical output from drupal includes minimal information, no recurring events in there.
<Tumie> it has .deb packages, and it is made by an dutch ubuntu user..
<Tumie> it is build for ubuntu linux..
<Tumie> but it is crossplatform because it's made in python
<boredandblogging> Pici: are you looking at the Fridge? currently it doesn't let you create repeating events
<Pici> boredandblogging: I was, and I guess thats why there aren't any in the ical feed ;)
<boredandblogging> :-)
<Tumie> boredandblogging: are you interesting in the news?
<boredandblogging> Tumie: it would be better if it was more directly related to Ubuntu somehow
<tyche> Tumie: Like if someone using Ubuntu were actually using the program and wrote a review of it.
<Tumie> i use ubuntu and i use the programm,,
<Tumie> i'm going to make a review :)
<Tumie> review is coming when 1.0 is released
<Tumie> http://news.launchpad.net/projects/openteacher    some launchpad news for next week about openteacher :P
<newz2000> are you able to see the site http://testsite.bearfruit.org ?
<newz2000> (my test site for testing events)
<Pici> Yes
<newz2000> ok, let me create some events and we'll test the feed give me amoment longer
<tyche> Yes, I can see the site.  Still at it's basic setup page.
<tyche> Is this Drupal 5?  Or 6?
<newz2000> 6
<newz2000> acquia drupal actually
 * Pici knows nothing about drupal
 * tyche probably knows less.  Hee hee
<tyche> I've played with it locally, but ran into problems that I couldn't resolve.
<newz2000> It looks like you can exclude dates from repeating event cycle
<tyche> brb
<Pici> Does the drupal calendar integrate any further into the drupal install itself?
<newz2000> what do you mean?
<newz2000> (it's cck so you can do a lot with it)
<Pici> newz2000: Like I said, I don't know anything about Drupal.
<newz2000> it does integrate pretty nicely
<newz2000> Views, which is a database query generator, understands cck stuff nicely so you can create database apps without code that would hook into the calendar
<tyche> back
<newz2000> I may have just found the solution
 * newz2000 is still working on it
<tyche> newz2000: there are some I've come across that are at irregular intervals, like first and third wednesday of each month, regardless of date.  (CC is like that.  So is ubuntu-us-az)
<newz2000> there are some advanced forms for doing that, let me get the views created and then I'll give you access to play with it.
<tyche> In Google, what that means is 2 entries for the events.
<tyche> No problem.  I can feed you "real" based on the Google calendar we work with.
<newz2000> http://testsite.bearfruit.org/calendar is the calendar but with no feed yet, that's the next step.
<newz2000> ah, bummer, it does show repeating events
<newz2000> but it shows the start date for all events
 * newz2000 tries again
<tyche> newz2000: What you're doing right now shows promise.  there would be some serious tweaking needed to set it up for the information we use from the UWN, but that's for later.  What you're doing now is the basic core of the problem, and that's good.
<newz2000> http://testsite.bearfruit.org/calendar2.xml
<newz2000> close but not quite
<tyche> I see what you mean.  It's showing the start of the recurring event, but not the successive ones.  Is that because the feed is filtering to the next available event, and stripping the old ones?
<newz2000> there are no old events in this feed
<newz2000> it's only showing dec ,there's a way to make it show future but can't remember now
<Rinchen> I just love it when I see newz2000 working hard on the Fridge!
<newz2000> but see the two occurrences of "a repeating event (weekly)"
<newz2000> Rinchen: :-)
<tyche> Rinchen: DON'T BOTHER HIM.  He's working!
 * Rinchen runs aways.
<tyche> LOL
<tyche> newz2000: Yep.  I see what you mean.
<newz2000> in 9m I must leave for the pasport office, so may have to be "to continued..."
<tyche> This is further than it's been before, newz2000.  I think we can put up with a few SMALL postponements.  Hee hee
<tyche> Rinchen: BTW, you notice that I'm trying to work WITH him?  :-D
<newz2000> Times like this is when I really think we'd benefit from the acquia subscription - you get technical support!
<newz2000> (it's in my proposal to #is)
<newz2000> drupal community rocks but free support only goes as far as the community is interested in helping and I think this is an item of minute interest
<tyche> Yea, I don't think most people using Drupal have the stress on the program that we put on it.
<tyche> It's primarily meant for individual use, not corporate/community use
<tyche> In a sense, we're providing "distruct" testing for it.  Good thing it's open source, so that when we hit distruction we can find ways around it and feed them back.
<newz2000> :-)
<tyche> Can't do that with proprietary software.
<newz2000> ok, I better leave for a bit to grab food and deal with passport issues
<tyche> kk.  I'll be here, in and out.  I have to leave for a couple of hours from 1:00 to 3:00 PM Local (MTS or UTC-7).  Other than that, I'll be watching the channel.
<tyche> I'll help as I can.
<tyche> Out to pick up my granddaughter.  Back in 1 1/2 to 2 hours.
<tyche> back
<boredandblogging> :-)
<tyche> I must say, this morning was encouraging.
<tyche> PriceChild: Are you the one that sent the email about the emea meeting?
<PriceChild> tyche: yep, i hear someone sorted it
<PriceChild> Although I sent it to the correct address this time, I guess I did something else wrong?
<tyche> Amazingly, it's in the Fridge correctly.  But was entered in the Google calendar incorrectly.
<tyche> Not at all, you sent it to the right place.  boredandblogging, apparently, was able to figure out what channel and the URL for the agenda, which I would have been asking you about.  But, since he was so efficient, I won't.  Hee hee
<tyche> Sorry, I hadn't pulled up the Fridge Events calendar at the time that I pinged you.
<tyche> Thanks for getting back to me, though.
<boredandblogging> tyche: did I screw up the google calendar?
<boredandblogging> can you fix it? about to get off the computer for a bit
<tyche> boredandblogging: you didn't screw it up.  You just left off the location and agenda.  I don't think it matters this time, since the Fridge has it.
<boredandblogging> ahh, cool
<tyche> And, since I go there first to make entries, I hollered for help before I realized you had the Fridge covered.
<tyche> entirely my fault.
<boredandblogging> its all good
<tyche> Yep
<PriceChild> thanks
#ubuntu-news 2008-12-18
<MTecknology> What module does the fridge use to be able to add content?
<cody-somerville> I believe we use the content module
<newz2000> hi, I need to disable login on the fridge for a bit, is now a bad time for anyone?
<Rinchen> cinders and ashes Thomas!
<Rinchen> go for it newz2000
<newz2000> ok. Rinchen: I didn't know you too were a thomas the tank engine fan
<Rinchen> well bust my bumpers!  I have a little guy so there is no escaping it
<newz2000> we've got quite a collection here
<newz2000> that and rescue heroes
<newz2000> Sorry, got delayed
<newz2000> am starting now unless someone screams "stop"
<newz2000> ok, access should be restored, ping me if you find differently
<newz2000> I'm going to try and install the wysiwyg editor now
<newz2000> wait, first must update drupal
<newz2000> bummer, partial success, will need to wait until I have a few min with sysadmins
<newz2000> step 1 of 3 done, finish rest tomorrow
<tyche> boredandblogging: ping
<boredandblogging> tyche: yo
<boredandblogging> newz2000: sweet!
<boredandblogging> tyche: gotta run, email me
<Rinchen> newz2000, I'm on with Acquia now actually. Touch base with me tomorrow.
#ubuntu-news 2008-12-19
<newz2000> Rinchen: ok, they called me right at dinner time, told them to call me tomorrow
<tyche> QUESTION:  who's in charge of the wiki installation (i.e. as used in the UWN)
<tyche> newz2000: ping
<newz2000> tyche: hey
<tyche> QUESTION:  who's in charge of the wiki installation (i.e. as used in the UWN)
<newz2000> wiki? the canonical #is team manages that, though I've helped with bits here and there
<newz2000> why, what's ups tyche?
<tyche> Would you happen to know if they installed the MiniPage python script?
<tyche> I have a real challenge.
<tyche>  If you look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue121 in the Upcoming Events section, you'll see separate days listed with what team meetings are in them.
<tyche> Because there will be no UWN for the 28th, I want to do 2 weeks at a time.  I was going to table them, side by side (to save space, among other things)
<tyche> The old style of breaking lines in a cell doesn't work.  And the only way I know of (from the MoinMoin help pages) is that script.
<newz2000> no minipage script as far as I can tell
<tyche> Who would I get hold of, then, to see about adding it.
<newz2000> you'd have to ask in #is or send an email to rt@ubuntu.com
<newz2000> no
<newz2000> sorry, it's #canonical-sysadmins or rt@ubuntu.com
<tyche> The alternative would be to string them out straight down (the way we usually do).  But I'm afraid it would get lost.
<tyche> OK, I'll see if I can raise anyone in channel.  Thanks
<newz2000> tough challenge... what about the [[BR]] macro?
<newz2000> to add breaks in the table cells
<tyche> It doesn't work
<tyche> Hmmm.  That channel doesn't work.  I'm the only one there.
<newz2000> join #canonical-sysadmin
<tyche> AH!  That works.  Thanks
<Rinchen> Ok, here's one for you news types:  http://www.junauza.com/2008/12/going-loco-over-ubuntu-logo.html
<Rinchen> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=java_vm_performance&num=1
<johnc4510> got the phoronix link already in the new issue
<johnc4510> thx, i'll check out the other one
<tyche> Good man.  Hee hee
<johnc4510> Rinchen: thx, looks good. love the tats  lol
<Rinchen> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB122966038836021137.html?
#ubuntu-news 2008-12-21
<tyche> I am currently proofing the UWN.  For the next half hour or so, it would be appreciated if other contributors would hold their editing until I am finished, as I am in and out constantly.  I will let everyone know when I'm done.  Thanks
<tyche> "This concludes a test of the emergency . . . "  Oops, no.  I'm out of the edit now.  Thank you for your consideration.
<tyche> the wiki is slower than molases in January, in the Arctic Circle
<tyche> The Forums just gave me a Proxy Error
<johnc4510-laptop> new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #122 is out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue122
#ubuntu-news 2009-12-14
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #172 is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue172
<johnc4510> the fridge isn't accepting my openid
<johnc4510> can someone else with fridge access try for me please
<johnc4510> internalkernel: hey
<internalkernel> hi
<johnc4510> did akgraner tell you about /msg'ing me tomorrow
<internalkernel> yeah, I've been chatting with her on and off all day...
<johnc4510> cool
<internalkernel> tomorrow works for you?
<johnc4510> i'll be in and out all day tomorrow so just /msg me and i'll answer as i can
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> looking forward to getting to know you :)
<internalkernel> sounds good, I'll do that... thanks for taking the time...
<johnc4510> np
<internalkernel> likewise...
<akgraner> johnc4510, meet internalkernel  - internalkernel meet johnc4510 .......
<johnc4510> lol
<akgraner> :-)
<internalkernel> lol... little slow on the uptake their Amber...
<johnc4510> and you're usually so prompt
<johnc4510> hee hee
<akgraner> johnc4510, oh yeah I forgot to tell you he has jokes too...
<akgraner> :-P
<internalkernel> only for you akgraner
<johnc4510> ah, fridge finally accepted my id...later all
<akgraner> johnc4510, laters....
<akgraner> thanks
<johnc4510> cool on the jokes
<internalkernel> talk to you tomorrow, thanks...
<johnc4510> nods
<johnc4510> dang...failed again
<johnc4510> grrrr
<johnc4510> joey: ping....fridge isn't accepting openid login for me or anyone else....can you help out please??
<johnc4510> i'll be in and out so please leave me a msg....thx
 * johnc4510 to -news channel. OpenID login to the fridge is not working. I confirmed a bug in launchpad about the OpenID drupal login not working. We can't post to the fridge until this is fixed. bug report is here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/drupal-openid/+bug/496360 Please confirm if you can't login
<internalkernel> johnc4510: ping
<tyche> johnc4510 is out at the moment.  Is there something I can do to help?
<internalkernel> no, he asked me to ping him today... maybe a pm would be better... thanks though.
<tyche> Yea, try a PM.  That'll show up for him, where a ping might get scrolled off the screen.
<internalkernel> I'll do that, thanks...
<tyche> NP
<tyche> Be prepared to wait.  He's taking care of his mother, so it might be a while.
<MTecknology> tyche: You been having that issue too?
<MTecknology> obviously you have been - but do you have any timeframe that it started?
<tyche> I didn't know about it until johnc4510 mentioned it.  I confirmed it at 17:36 UTC
<tyche> johnc4510's not around right now, he's taking care of his mother.
<tyche> And he just made a liar out of me.  Hee hee
<johnc4510> lol
<johnc4510> just happened to be finishing up lunch
<tyche> internalkernel may have PMed you by now.
<tyche> He was looking for you earlier.
<johnc4510> kk, i'll get to that shortly
<tyche> That's up to you.  I just passed the message.  Hee hee
<johnc4510> yep
<johnc4510> brb
<johnc4510> popey: did we miss the EMEA board meeting on the google calendar?? saw you added it
<popey> no, i just added the link and the channel to the page when i noticed it was missing from uwn, then edited the fridge calendar to add in those details
<johnc4510> kk, thx
<johnc4510> just checking that we didn't mess up :)
#ubuntu-news 2009-12-20
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue173
#ubuntu-news 2010-12-20
<tim____> hi guys is this the irc to report bugs for the nattynawhal
<zkriesse> ah no...
<zkriesse> you could go to #ubuntu if you need help
<tim____> damm my screensaver told me wrong then :D
<tim____> i just need to report bugs for the 11.04 aplha 1 release
<tim____> cheers for the help anyway
#ubuntu-news 2011-12-19
<pleia2> no summaries done yet, anyone available to help?
<holstein> i should be able to chip away at some late-nite and/or tomorrow
<pleia2> thanks holstein
<pleia2> I finished general community, loco and cloud
<pleia2> still a bunch of summaries to go, I'm heading out to dinner
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> pleia2, et all- I'll work on UWN over my lunch break today
<akgraner> MrChrisDruif, I've emailed the various team leads and as we get information I add it to the sections
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, was just wondering as I didn't notice any updates there =)
<akgraner> we never have the all in each issue for a whole host of reasons  - I'll update those meetings over lunch :-)
<akgraner> I don't add them til Monday :-)
<akgraner> And I hadn't seen  my hubby in 2 weeks so I wasn't online this weekend..we had holiday stuff to do
<MrChrisDruif> =)
<pleia2> thanks akgraner
<akgraner> pleia2, it's a later lunch today - jumping in the googledoc now
<pleia2> thanks akgraner :)
<akgraner> pleia2, moving everything to the wiki now - will need another editing then publishing
<pleia2> great!
<akgraner> Becca has a band concert tonight so once I move this over I'll have to head out
<pleia2> ok, I'll proof and release later
<pleia2> hopefully some others will proof too :)
<akgraner> I did one edit already
<akgraner> I'll post here once everything is moved over
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> thakns
<pleia2> thanks too
<MrChrisDruif> Proof what?
<MrChrisDruif> The last UWN for this year?
<pleia2> yes
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue246
<akgraner> I'm in the wiki right now
<akgraner> so don't click edit yet
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> There are 5 links on the googledoc that still need summarizing
<MrChrisDruif> Haha, I "should" be getting a warning, don't I?
<akgraner> I don't know how I missed ti
<akgraner> not always
<akgraner> as I my lock often times out
<akgraner> b/c of all the stuff I am moving around
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, I know that can happen
<akgraner> ok there are links on the googledoc that still need summarizing, but the wiki has place holders, all the ## have been removed, and all the unused sections have been removed
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll ping you when I get back and see if there is anything else still needed
<akgraner> MrChrisDruif, I'm out of the wiki :-)
<akgraner> more later
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: can you clean up the Flavors section? I think Lubuntu is the only one that should have an entry there this time
<pleia2> the studio meeting from the 11th was covered in our last issue, no xubuntu meeting
<MrChrisDruif> I'm just getting a link from mythbuntu
<pleia2> \o/
<MrChrisDruif> It's not from some weekly meeting, but a dev update...it's better then nothing
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; Do you know if this is good enough concerning flavor meetings? Weekly Official Ubuntu Flavors Team Meetings
<MrChrisDruif> Woops
<MrChrisDruif> http://www.mythbuntu.org/devupdate
<MrChrisDruif> Even if it is for just one week
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: I think we probably want to stick to actual Meetings
<pleia2> if they have News we can put that in another section, but http://www.mythbuntu.org/devupdate will keep changing, might not even be the same when we publish
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, then I'll leave it out
<MrChrisDruif> So only Lubuntu it seems?
<pleia2> yeah
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, updated
#ubuntu-news 2011-12-20
<pleia2> anyone around who can help with the last few summaries?
<pleia2> I can do them, but I'd rather not since I'm also going to be proof-reading :\
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue246
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> Thanks pleia2  and everyone!  It was after mid-night here when I finally slowed down enough to think about getting back to my computer.  You all rock!
#ubuntu-news 2011-12-21
<dholbach> good morning
<philipballew> hello dholbach
<dholbach> hey philipballew
<bkerensa> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey bkerensa
<dholbach> how are you all doing?
<bkerensa> I sent out the max amount of e-mails launchpad will allow
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> so waiting on some responses for first timers
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> great
<bkerensa> dholbach: Big plans for the holiday?
<dholbach> bkerensa, I'm at my parents' place right now, will work until Friday and on Monday head out to Morocco :-D
<dholbach> I still have some holidays left, so I'll be there for a bit
<bkerensa> dholbach: Morocco!
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> wow
<dholbach> yes, looking forward to it :)
<bkerensa> that sounds like a dream vacation
<dholbach> and you? any plans?
<bkerensa> I'm going to be in California with family and hope to get some hiking on the coast in
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> nice
#ubuntu-news 2011-12-22
<dholbach> good morning
<philipballew> Is there an official ubuntu announcement about UDS date and location anywhere so I can paste it to the Gdoc?
 * philipballew hunts via the power of Google
<dholbach> philipballew, I think Jono blogged about it
<dholbach> or at least mentioned it on the Facebook/G+ page
<philipballew> dholbach, alright, ill look there
<dholbach> bkerensa, let me know if you got any replies from the interviews or if I need to make up a story for the interview/spotlight section ;-)
<dholbach> bkerensa, I think I'm done with it now
<dholbach> bkerensa, if you want to proofread or add anything, let me know
<dholbach> in the meantime I'll go and take the dog for a walk
#ubuntu-news 2011-12-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2011-12-24
<Unit193> As https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2011-December/001469.html says, the IRC team meeting tomorrow (25th)  isn't going to happen, just a quick note.
<pleia2> thanks, got it :)
<Unit193> Thank you!
#ubuntu-news 2012-12-17
<dholbach> good morning
<Silverlion> philipballew: hey
<philipballew> Silverlion, yo
<Silverlion> philipballew: how are things?
<philipballew> alright, just at the parents house for the holidays
<philipballew> you Silverlion ?
<Silverlion> philipballew: believe it or not i just starting to write again *happy*
<philipballew> i understand. I hope you are happy
<Silverlion> philipballew: i got so many emails with questions about my work for Full Circle Magazine that I decided to conduct a full article
<philipballew> i'll read it if I know how and where I can
<Silverlion> philipballew: have a look at http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue62
<Silverlion> sorry the link is broken :(
<philipballew> oh, well then I guess I wont open it
<Silverlion> philipballew: i am looking for one that works ;)
<Silverlion> philipballew: take this one http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-61/ and page 38 onwards ... that is my part 1
<philipballew> Silverlion, Ill read it
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue296
#ubuntu-news 2012-12-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2012-12-19
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> can a couple folks have a look at this and see if it's UWN-worthy? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkeMYBVrrXw
<pleia2> uses the Unity desktop in this video, someone emailed it to the editor account for inclusion
 * JoseeAntonioR checks
<JoseeAntonioR> imo, it shows you how to use unity
<pleia2> good video? no CoC breaking? :)
 * JoseeAntonioR re-checks coc
<pleia2> well it would be obvious
<pleia2> I wouldn't be thrilled if they were swearing throughout and using naked people on their desktop to do the demo ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> I think not
<pleia2> thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> btw, https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct shows an obsolete date
<JoseeAntonioR> well, a wrong one
<pleia2> unfortunately that's the hack that was needed in order to not invalidate all the CoC signatures :\
<JoseeAntonioR> oh
#ubuntu-news 2012-12-20
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2012-12-21
<dholbach> good morning
<Silverlion> good evening from germany
#ubuntu-news 2012-12-22
<SilverLion> merry x-mas to everyone!
<pleia2> happy hannukkah :)
<SilverLion> pleia2 hope u are alright again ... read your tweets about hospital
<pleia2> thanks, I'm still quite sick, but at least I'm home :)
<SilverLion> pleia2 may i ask what happened?
<pleia2> food poisoning
<SilverLion> :/
 * SilverLion has been honored this week for doing his job :(
<pleia2> congrats!
<SilverLion> did nothing special
<pleia2> it's nice to be noticed though :)
<SilverLion> i am trained as a medic ... several months before i was tasked to serve as medic and had to seem a forearm of a woman
<SilverLion> noticed that her Circulatory problems were worse then expected first and called a Helicopter for assistance against the will of the husband of that woman
<SilverLion> and yesterday suddenly my mobile rang and a voice asked me to come to the mayor (?) s Office where i was given a speech of honor and a pen because shortly after arriving at the hospital that woman fell into coma
<SilverLion> and the doctors would not have been able to cure her if she had waited even 5 mins longer
<SilverLion> that is the story behind
<pleia2> wow!
<pleia2> sounds like you did very good work :) worthy of being noticed
<SilverLion> that is nothing to be proud of ... i did the job i was trained for
<pleia2> well, sometimes it's important to be recognised even for that
<SilverLion> yeah but that husband offered me money to say "thank you" and in my opinion a human live is more worth then money
<SilverLion> dont you agree?`
<pleia2> personally I'd decline money and accept a verbal "thank you"
<pleia2> but I am not much of a money person
<SilverLion> as am I pleia2 as am I
<SilverLion> I offered him the deal to put that money he offered me personally into the bank account of my EMT-Unit where it is needed to support a project in central russia (bying clothes etc.)
<pleia2> good idea!
<SilverLion> but i took the pen ;)
<SilverLion> It's a real beauty ;)
<pleia2> hehe
<SilverLion> and - if everything goes well - i might be on the Full Circle Magazine Podcast to talk about my work (layouting Ebooks!)
<pleia2> yay :)
<SilverLion> so ... finishing up my work for the day
<pleia2> good luck
<SilverLion> i was allowed to work from home today *happy*
<SilverLion> that makes it so much more comfortable
<pleia2> nice
<SilverLion> pleia2 do you mind a personal question?
<pleia2> ask away
<SilverLion> pleia2 what are you doing for a living?
<SilverLion> i mean ... you are doing a lot for this community, aren't you?
<pleia2> linux systems administrator, currently working for a little tech services provider in Philadelphia, but in a couple weeks I'm going to start working for Hewlett Packard
<SilverLion> that's cool. I'll keep that in mind ... just in case i need a new printer :D
<pleia2> I don't kids yet, don't have much of a social life, don't really watch TV and my fiance works a lot (he works at google), so I have a lot of free time :)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> when I told my mother I'd be working for HP she said "Oh! they make printers!"
<pleia2> I'll actually be working on OpenStack
<SilverLion> *gg*
<pleia2> so my open source skills are super important
 * SilverLion works for a german energy supplier as customer care agent
 * SilverLion is offered to become a junior php developer
<pleia2> will you become a php dev?
<SilverLion> well its a kind one step up the ladder of career in this company, u know... so I think I might, yes... playing with php a lot lately
<pleia2> cool :)
<SilverLion> and its not only php dev its also managing employees user accounts etc
<SilverLion> such stuff as active Directory Management
<pleia2> sounds like those will be useful skills
<SilverLion> AD Management I already did before in my jobs (before I signed as Agent in the current company
#ubuntu-news 2012-12-23
<philipballew> I take that back JoseeAntonioR
<philipballew> I'm gonna buy ubuntubysea.com
<philipballew> ubuntu pirate edition
<philipballew> arg!!!!!!
<JoseeAntonioR> philipballew: offtopic here
<pleia2> anyone available for summary writing? :) http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<philipballew> pleia2, I can do a few
 * philipballew hunts for link
 * philipballew needs to make up for accidentally spamming channel.
<philipballew> pleia2, any that need to be done more then others?
<philipballew> so  I can start there?
<pleia2> philipballew: a lot :) start with the planet section perhaps? and 1-3 sentences that are more than just a repeat of the title would be preferable
<pleia2> with MX could mention that they also give congratulations to ZA (the point of the LoCo section is to highlight the work of LoCos, so every mention of another team is bonus!)
<pleia2> and thank you :)
<philipballew> pleia2, alright, just finished Canonical stuff. Yeah. I can do that with za. There are a cool person.
<philipballew> *they
<philipballew> I'm on that loco pleia2 , so I can write up a few names of the people behind it probably.
<pleia2> philipballew: also want to mention who wrote the article :) attribution is important because it makes people feel good to be mentioned
<pleia2> philipballew: nah, please don't mention anything that isn't in the article itself, it's not our job to editorialize, just summarize
<philipballew> pleia2, Yeah, I know that. :) This is a really short article. kinda odd.
<pleia2> the link I give out in the weekly email to summary writes is useful: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/StyleGuidelines
<philipballew> but nobody is mentoned in this one. All the other blogs I saw about it were in Spanish.
<pleia2> yeah, but we're only linking to this one
<pleia2> if you wish to link to a Spanish article and summarize that one, that's fine :)
<pleia2> (just mention that the article itself is in Spanish)
<pleia2> add that one as an additional one covering the approval (add the spanish one as an additional link)
<philipballew> I'll see if I can grab that after I finish the summaries we already have to write?\
<pleia2> ok, so for now just include what's in the article
 * philipballew does it
<pleia2> oh and in case it's no obvious, the author is Adolfo Jayme Barrientos
<pleia2> so you can start the summary with Adolfo Jayme Barrientos writes...
<philipballew> ah, alright. Sounds good.
<pleia2> I try to mix up intros, "$name writes" "in their recent post, $name writes" "$name reports"... :)
<philipballew> I'm not the best writer, but I try.
<pleia2> I really appreciate you working on this :) it's 10x easier to edit summaries that are already written than write them all from scratch myself
<pleia2> Jasna tends to do the bulk of them these days, but I don't want to burn her out
<pleia2> (btw, speaking from experience, writing isn't a gift for most people, it's an acquired skill, you should read my blog posts from 2003 some day)
 * pleia2 wants to delete them from her blog, but need for historical record outweighs writing shame)
<philipballew> you should not read my blog posts from current day. probably like your blogs then.
<philipballew> fyi, nice post on the zoo.
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> philipballew: right, for perspective I was 20 in 2003
 * philipballew is 20 now
<philipballew> there you go I guess.
<pleia2> I guess 19/20, but yeat
<pleia2> yeah
<philipballew> I need to learm pleia2 's skills sooner or later because one day when she goes big and leaves us here I'll need to know what to do.
<philipballew> *learn
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> s'right ;)
<philipballew> Same goes for the LoCo. One day pleia2 will realize California is boring and leave.
<pleia2> haha, I won't leave California, now LoCo politics....
<pleia2> the fact that the SV section of our loco switched to meetup.com rather than actually telling the rest of the team when they have events is making me grump
<philipballew> SV?
<philipballew> You mean Orange County?
<pleia2> silicon valley
<pleia2> and it's a closed meetup grop, can't see events unless you join
 * pleia2 stops now
<philipballew> What are you gonna do...
<philipballew> :)
<pleia2> I've asked them about 6 times to keep us informed with varied "sorry, we'll try!" or just absolute silence, I don't know what to do
<philipballew> Can you join the meetup to be able to view?
<pleia2> I did, but I don't really have the time to be the one posting all the announcements for them (I've tried keeping up for twitter, but it's hard)
<pleia2> I even offered to find them a volunteer to do it (silence on that offer too)
<philipballew> Maybe the people are unaware of how to use the LoCo portal
<pleia2> they use it sometimes, so the do know how to use it, same with sending a post to the mailing list
<philipballew> When me and kevin started the Ubuntu hour in sd, nobody in the ca loco even knew anything about us, or who we were.
<pleia2> loco team portal and mailing list are the only things required for an event
<pleia2> forums, mentioning it in IRC, etc are all bonus
<philipballew> its not that hard to at least tweet about the thing for them.
<philipballew> I tweet about my hour and stuff, they could do that or fb
<pleia2> it is when I'm super busy and my workflow is that I pull tweets from the loco portal google cal (I get emails the day of from the ical)
<pleia2> so now I have to track and ical *and* alerts from the meetup specifically for them
<pleia2> this doesn't scale :)
<pleia2> so I try, but it's not easy, and we still don't get mailing list alerts, and it doesn't end up on our "events" page for the team, and people subbed to the mailing list don't get to see
<pleia2> stopping now for real
 * philipballew stops
<pleia2> but this kind of thing is what makes me want to quit, not the team or the state :) I love doing events
<philipballew> Events are the only thing I really enjoy. I am a people person I think.
<philipballew> if you ever need to vent just pleia2  call me and Ill say the occasional "uh huh, that sounds hard."
<pleia2> thank you :)
<philipballew> pleia2, some of these blogs you really gotta read them.
<pleia2> oh?
<philipballew> oh? I mean, if its a technical article on something I have no idea about.
<pleia2> gotcha, no problem, I'm used to that :)
<SilverLion> good morning
<HarryLweber> hey Benny
<UnderControl> Hiya HarryLweber
<HarryLweber> UnderControl: still know me ;) ?
<UnderControl> Yep ;)
<HarryLweber> how are u doing man?
<UnderControl> HarryLweber I'm going good, how about you?
<HarryLweber> cant sleep :( so i am playing on php
<UnderControl> HarryLweber I'm playing with Python ;)
<HarryLweber> i will do that too from dec 25 th on ^^ (working on the ebooks for full circle again
<HarryLweber> )
<UnderControl> I'm learning it from the full circles articles.
<HarryLweber> which part are you on now?
<UnderControl> I'm about 1/4 through the first issue (Im learning slowly)
<HarryLweber> do you use the special edition i gave you?
<UnderControl> Yep
<HarryLweber> cool. the first two are available as ebooks now
<HarryLweber> working on #3 - 5
<UnderControl> Cool, great job :)
#ubuntu-news 2013-12-16
<jose> pleia2: let me know when you need help and I'll give you a hand
<jose> so it's releasing after new year, right?
<pleia2> newsletter looks good, releasing earlier than normal today
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 347 for the week December 9 - 15, 2013 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue347﻿
<jose> pleia2: cleaning up comments on the fridge
<pleia2> jose: thanks :)
#ubuntu-news 2013-12-17
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-12-19
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> work on release announcement to fridge
<pleia2> *working*
#ubuntu-news 2013-12-20
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-12-22
<jose> pleia2: ping
<jose> hey, when did you needed me to release? on the 23rd?
<pleia2> jose: pong
<pleia2> jose: january 7th
<pleia2> need a couple in the press article summaries written, reviewing the rest now
<pleia2> all done, sent off to editors
#ubuntu-news 2014-12-15
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue396
<Unit193> pleia2: http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org seems a bit broken, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Security/20141221 is dead, and "Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S07E37 – The One on the Last Night" has broken formatting.
<Unit193> Otherwise looks fine. :P
<pleia2> thanks
#ubuntu-news 2014-12-16
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 396 for the week December 8 - 14, 2014 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue396
#ubuntu-news 2014-12-19
<pleia2> finally got around to putting up the a1 announcement, after being distracted like 47 times
 * pleia2 dinner
<pleia2> this has been a very long week
<jose> I agree
#ubuntu-news 2014-12-20
<pleia2> alright, added a couple more articles I found and sent it off to summary writers
<pleia2> hopefully my "last issue of the year" note will encourage a bit more participation ;)
<jose> pleia2: I'll try and take a look tomorrow
#ubuntu-news 2014-12-21
<ablest1980> hi
<pleia2> not feeling well today, will try to get summaries finished and copied over in a bit, but still not in great shape to be at my desk
#ubuntu-news 2015-12-14
<pleia2> still two summaries under canonical news not done :\ I'll try to get to them after I finish copying over the rest
<pleia2> I didn't do much editorial review, almost midnight here and I'm tired
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue446
<pleia2> and sent to editors
<pleia2> the server where I chat from is being rebooted by the provider in 2 hours, and I am not staying awake that long to bring my client back ;)
<pleia2> lyz is me on another server, I can collect messages from there in the AM when I wake up
 * pleia2 sleep &
<PaulW2U> editorial review done
<pleia2> thanks :)
<Unit193> Looks fine, it seems.
#ubuntu-news 2015-12-15
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 446 for the week December 7 - 13, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue446
<Unit193> Stiiiiill Good.
<pleia2> thanks :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-12-16
<ArtsPlusSciences> Go to http://www.truthcontest.com , read the top entries, and spread the truth. This will blow your mind.  As said in the books, the truth is like water, and it will slip through your fingers. The translations are available on http://www.truthcontest.com/translations.html
#ubuntu-news 2015-12-18
<JakeFromS-Farm> new to how channel topics work exactly on irc but is this news as published via Ubuntu? or is it news about Ubuntu?
<JakeFromS-Farm> any help is greatly appreciated
<Time_Machine> http://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gravitational_time_dilation
<tsimonq2> heh
<wxl> it appears this is the place to come with fridge calendar issues?
<pleia2> wxl: yep, ask away
<wxl> pleia2: i need https://calendar.google.com/calendar/render?eid=YzloajZwaG02Z3BtY2I5bWNsaDNpYjlrYzhyM2ViYjI3NHFtNmI5bmM4cm04ZHI1NmtwNmNvOWk2a18yMDE1MTIxNVQyMDAwMDBaIGo1cTg1bW1pNnVqdmp0aWk1czFuM2xpNWlvQGc&ctz=Etc/GMT&sf=true&output=xml#eventpage_6 removed
<wxl> or if you prefer http://v.gd/rnUfOX
 * wxl hates long links
<pleia2> wxl: can you tell me which meeting and time? links are tricky (I have a lot of calendars)
<wxl> pleia2: LoCo Council 3rd Tues, 8pm – 9pm
<pleia2> remove it and all following?
<wxl> yes
<wxl> which SHOULD make it so that there are no future LoCo Council meetings
<wxl> so i have a clean slate from which to put the right meeting times up XD
<pleia2> wxl: all done
<wxl> thank you
<pleia2> you're welcome :)
<pleia2> loco-council mailing list was a recipient, so it has sent a notification email that's in the moderation queue
<pleia2> err, attendee, I guess
<wxl> sounds good thx
<wxl> um
<wxl> pleia2: help :)
<wxl> how do i add an event?
<wxl> i'm logged in to google but no where is the calendar clickable
<wxl> do i have to add it first?
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Calendar has instructions that should still work
<wxl> or do i add it to MY calendar?
<pleia2> add it to yours and invite the address noted in the wiki
<wxl> oh ok
<wxl> i think i did it pleia2 :)
<pleia2> wxl: yep, looks good
<wxl> pleia2: fairly easy. have you ever had people put up spammy/trolly events?
<pleia2> wxl: no, but we also have to approve them for them to show up in the public calendar
<wxl> pleia2: well that's good!
<pleia2> yeah :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: do I have summaries to write?
<tsimonq2> :D
<pleia2> tsimonq2: no, I haven't even gotten around to adding links to the document
<pleia2> I'll send out the email when it's all ready
<tsimonq2> pleia2: ok, thanks :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-12-19
<pleia2> tsimonq2: ok, ready :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: :D got the email!
#ubuntu-news 2016-12-19
<pleia2> thanks all, copying stuff to the wiki now
<pleia2> the askubuntu script is broken, I'll try to look at it in the AM if no one else can get it to work
<pleia2> sent to editors
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue492
 * PaulW2U emails 10 quiz questions to pleia2
<pleia2> PaulW2U: thanks for those and editing :)
<Unit193> pleia2: Up, just found the screen window.  'Tis good.
<pleia2> ty
<pleia2> going to do the release momentarily (gotta figure out askubuntu script... or do it manually)
<pleia2> it's just the top contributors bit that is broken, I'll seek help and publish with just the top questions this week
 * pleia2 shakes fist at slow wiki
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 492 for the week December 12 - 18, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue492
#ubuntu-news 2018-12-17
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 16 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-16/
<Bashing-om> Removing "
<Bashing-om> Removing "WIP" - target time 21:00 GMT .
<Bashing-om> M/L for UWN557 is away - doing the forum next .
<Bashing-om> Forum post is done :)
<Bashing-om> re-directs are also now done .. pending is the social media postings .
<guiverc> Bashing-om, do you want me to publish 557 on fridge?   (I see it in my email inbox)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Uh Huh .. at your convenience :P
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/12/17/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-557/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: You do good work :P
<guiverc> g+ tweet & fb done too
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :)) we do UWN558 then :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 557 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/12/17/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-557/
#ubuntu-news 2018-12-18
<Bashing-om> SlidingHorn: :) Welcome aboard .
<SlidingHorn> thanks
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Lego, Blocks, and Better User Interfaces @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2018/12/18/lego-blocks-and-better-user-interfaces/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreOffice 6.1.4 Office Suite Released with More Than 125 Bug Fixes, Update Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-6-1-4-office-suite-released-with-more-than-125-bug-fixes-update-now-524328.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 557 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/12/17/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-557/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 18.04 LTS Is Now Available on the Dell Precision 5530 and 3530 Laptops @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-04-lts-is-now-available-on-the-dell-precision-5530-and-3530-laptops-524330.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Purism Ships Librem 5 Dev Kits, the Linux Phones Will Arrive in April 2019 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/purism-ships-librem-5-dev-kits-the-linux-phones-will-arrive-in-april-2019-524319.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: VirtualBox 6.0 Officially Released with Major New Features, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/virtualbox-6-0-officially-released-with-major-new-features-here-s-what-s-new-524331.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> OK, got a start on UWN558 :)
<guiverc> :)
#ubuntu-news 2018-12-19
<Bashing-om> guiverc: SlidingHorn has joined us to see what he can do to help .. He volunteers to post to redit :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, you need all the help you can get
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I sometimes feel like a goat-head ..other times a mushroom :P
 * SlidingHorn isn't sure what either of those mean
<Bashing-om> SlidingHorn: summaries and my writting skills reek, and working UWN and no feed back - seems we work in the dark. Similar to a mushroom :)
<SlidingHorn> ah, understood
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Colin King: Analysis of Phoronix Test Suite Benchmarks @ http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/ASmackerelOfOpinion/~3/ZET08lNjs0k/analysis-of-phoronix-test-suite.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Colin Ian King))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stuart Langridge: Why isn’t it their job @ http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2018/12/19/why-isn-t-it-their-job/
<Bashing-om> Looks as this week's issue will be large .. starting on making up the summaries - soonest .
#ubuntu-news 2018-12-20
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Mint 19.1 “Tessa” Now Available for Download @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-mint-19-1-tessa-now-available-for-download-524354.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S11E41 – Forty-One Jane Doe’s @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/12/20/s11e41-forty-one-jane-does/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: S01E16 – Arquivo McCloud MacCloudface @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2018/12/20/s01e16-arquivo-mccloud-maccloudface/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: S01E16 – Arquivo McCloud MacCloudface @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2018/12/20/s01e16-arquivo-mccloud-maccloudface/
#ubuntu-news 2018-12-21
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Eric Hammond: Using AWS SSM Parameter Store With Git SSH Keys @ http://feeds.alestic.com/~r/alestic-planetubuntu/~3/wuypVs5PBxk/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Lubuntu Blog: Sunsetting i386 @ https://lubuntu.me/sunsetting-i386/
<tsimonq2> .ir
<tsimonq2> whoooooops
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: Noted ^ .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The Slimbook Eclipse Puts Other Linux Laptops in the Shade @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137096 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2018-12-22
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Iffen ya want - Gdocs is open for further proof reading - approval .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I will give it a read, is krytarik on vacation?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Something .. as I have not seen hide nor hair of krytarik in some time now .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, okay I will give it a good look over tomorrow, that is soon enough right?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Sure .. we add more maybe tomorrow .. and Sumday I expect to work up the WIKI .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, Okay
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I still have the Hub to do .. and see what I can find for "meetings" .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, Okay
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 19.04 Makes It Easier to Manage Reboot-free Kernel Updates @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137110 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 2018 Recap: From Memory Leaks to a Marvellous LTS @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=136990 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Outs Important Linux Kernel Updates for All Supported Ubuntu Releases @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-outs-important-linux-kernel-updates-for-all-supported-ubuntu-releases-524377.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-12-23
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Dougie Richardson: Passwordless SSH access on a Pi @ https://midlifegeek.me/passwordless-ssh-access-on-pi
<Bashing-om> UWN558 up for proof reading and critique - attention is invited to the Radeon ROCm 2.0 article, acceptable ? slidinghorn Are you were you can also give it a look over ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue558 .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: Merry Christmas from the Balkans @ https://danielpocock.com/merry-christmas-balkans-2018
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, take a quick look
<Wild_Man> I am looking now
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, under "The Hub
<Wild_Man> Mir News: 21st December 2018
<Wild_Man> Alan Griffiths (alan_g) gives a synopsis of 2018 Mir accomplishments, who is packaging for which distro, two ways to install Mir as a snap, an UBports status, and finally a comment on what the team will be working in in the coming year. " you have two in's
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I am thinking "Binaries for Ubuntu ROCm 2.0 are available for other distros too." should read Binaries for ROCm 2.0 are available for Ubuntu and other distros as well
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, everything else looks good, great job my friend!
<Wild_Man> I have to get back to real life for a while I will check back later
#ubuntu-news 2019-12-16
<Bashing-om> UWN: Trials and tribulations but here for review abd final edits: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue609
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: ArcMenu 38 Adds KRunner Inspired Layout + More @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=158305 (by Joey Sneddon)
<guiverc> ack Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I am going to rest but I wanted to let you know I have not been able to find what we discussed last night after a couple of hours of looking
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Thanks - I will attempt to put some thoughts and see what I can do. As this weeks WIKI was painful to get to-gether a close proof-reading is in order from other's eyes.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I will look soon
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :D
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I do not see any issues, I do have a question we are no longer posting here right? https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/
<Bashing-om> No - the person who was "conscripted" to post to reddit - up and ran away. I have an open call: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas ; with no responses :(
<guiverc> finished read thru Bashing-om, one suggestion (minor, comma(s)) made in the Hub
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Looking :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I did not think we did, I think we should remove the link from UWN since there is no new issues being posted
<Bashing-om> guiverc: How about we enclose - based on debian-installer - in commas to make the expression a clause ?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: There continues to be activity though for ubuntu on reddit, I feel we do want to direct attention there.
<guiverc> It's approaching the time of Santa claus... but clause in regards english syntax/semantics - a bit beyond this dumb aussie..
<guiverc> readers will understand it, it just required me to re-read sentence to make sense of it, thus my comment...
<guiverc> it
<guiverc> sorry, it's a petty issue, Wild_Man didn't have issue with it so just leave it.
<Bashing-om> well I do think guiverc that you are correct to make the sentence the more readable :P
<Wild_Man> I am okay with it but to me it is like following a link to a guide that is severely outdated
<guiverc> Bashing-om,  if you saw (gdoc), maybe ..
<Wild_Man> guiverc, I misread your message, I thought you were talking about the link to Reddit
<guiverc> not a problem.. I confuse myself regularly too...
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: And yeh - reddit link: move it to Further News advisory ?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: reddit link moved :)
<Bashing-om> All logged back out of - are we now set to go for tomorrow's launch ?
<guiverc> I'm not aware of any issues, re-read "Server installer plans for " on wiki - all good to me.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :D
<Wild_Man> I see that, I an not sure why we should keep it if UWN is not being posted their, to me it where the link is pointing it is showing posts like what is on the forum for general support or discussions but no direct link to new UWN and we do not include links to the forum general support or discussions only top five support threads, I will leave it up to you to whatever you decide, I have to go for now
<Bashing-om> guiverc: ^^ thoughts in respect to a reddit link ?
 * guiverc looking up reddit, I don't use it, and UWN looks really old there.. 
<guiverc> no thoughts sorry.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: reddit very ubuntu active "50 minutes ago" as only one example. Still think it good to leave a reddit link in UWN.
<guiverc> is there an official reddit account (I only saw user posts of uwn), or can we do it as ourselves?  It could be treated as social media (twitter, yuk.fb, i do mewe in two groups)
<guiverc> the mewe groups are just done as me..; not official
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yeah - we had one slidinghorn making the reddit postings - since has departed IRC/forum.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: TheNerdyAnarchist == slidinghorn
 * guiverc recognizes the name(s), but don't remember much else..
<Wild_Man> no official reddit account guiverc and I do not have an account their and no plans to get one, I think it should be removed until someone commits to posting regularly or we create our own account
<Wild_Man> I am not opposed to creating our own account but the script will have to be adjusted for reddit formatting
<Bashing-om> smoke break !
<guiverc> I briefly toyed with reddit (exploration for lubuntu purposes, become the team's person there maybe) but didn't work out what reddit was/is & I dropped the idea..   Just posting links is easier/lighter but it's better if someone does understand site, can answer anything maybe
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Hey, Ubuntu? You Need a Better Image Viewer @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=156330 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Collabora Added H.264 and VP8 Decoding for Some Chromebooks in Linux Kernel 5.4 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/collabora-added-h-264-and-vp8-decoding-for-some-chromebooks-in-linux-kernel-5-4-528617.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Frameworks 5.65 Open-Source Software Suite Lands with More Than 200 Changes @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-frameworks-5-65-open-source-software-suite-lands-with-more-than-200-changes-528619.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Wants the Ubuntu 20.04 LTS Server Installer to Be Faster, Comfortable @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-wants-the-ubuntu-20-04-lts-server-installer-to-be-faster-comfortable-528618.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> UWN: Pulling "WIP" and the reddit link; time to push 21:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> M/L is away - Doing the Forum post next :D
<Bashing-om> Forum post completed - no issues seen :D - doing the re-directs next.
<Bashing-om> re-directs done: pending is release to the social medias :D
<guiverc> push 609 to fridge?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yup push :) I am not aware of any outstanding issues :D
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/12/16/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-609/
<guiverc> we've tweeted
<Bashing-om> guiverc: ^^ :D --- Clear now to wipe Gdoc ?
<guiverc> Yep.  Can't see why not... (still logging into fb, but have opened my password safe [found my exercise book], now where's that phone..)
<guiverc> fb done too #609
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Costales: Podcast Ubuntu Y Otras Hierbas S04E02: Fin neutralidad Internet y obsolescencia pizarras d... @ https://costales.github.io/posts/podcast-ubuntu-y-otras-hierbas-s04-e02/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 609 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/12/16/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-609/
<Bashing-om> wiping Gdoc :)
<Bashing-om> And we do UWN610 :D
#ubuntu-news 2019-12-17
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Life is Strange 2 Is Coming to Linux and macOS on December 19th @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/life-is-strange-2-is-coming-to-linux-and-macos-on-december-19th-528633.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Mint 19.3 is Out, Available to Download Now @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=158277 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Mint 19.3 "Tricia" Now Available to Download, Based on Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-mint-19-3-tricia-now-available-to-download-based-on-ubuntu-18-04-3-lts-528635.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Raphaël Hertzog: Freexian’s report about Debian Long Term Support, November 2019 @ https://raphaelhertzog.com/2019/12/17/freexians-report-about-debian-long-term-support-november-2019/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: ‘Life Is Strange 2’ Linux Port Goes on Sale This Week @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=158447 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Purism Unveils Librem Server, Its First Enterprise Server Hardware Offering @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/purism-unveils-librem-server-their-first-enterprise-server-hardware-offering-528636.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The Librem 5 Just Got Even More Expensive @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=158509 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-12-18
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 609 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/12/16/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-609/ (by guiverc)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: 5 Best Linux Distros of 2019 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=157698 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Krita Gets Given an Epic Christmas Present @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=158589 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Deck the Halls With These 12 Christmas Desktop Wallpapers @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=157524 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: KDE Launch 2 Competitions with Linux Loot up for Grabs @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=158571 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Kelly: Grantlee version 5.2 (Alles hat ein Ende, nur die Wurst hat zwei) now available @ https://steveire.wordpress.com/2019/12/18/grantlee-version-5-2-alles-hat-ein-ende-nur-die-wurst-hat-zwei-now-available/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Mint 19.2 Users Can Now Upgrade to Linux Mint 19.3 "Tricia," Here's How @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-mint-19-2-users-can-now-upgrade-to-linux-mint-19-3-tricia-here-s-how-528656.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Mint’s New Desktop PC Available to Buy, Priced from $1399 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=158719 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Peppermint 10 Linux OS Gets First Respin, Now Based on Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/peppermint-10-linux-os-gets-first-respin-now-based-on-ubuntu-18-04-3-lts-528658.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: MintBox3 Linux PC Arrives with Linux Mint 19.3 "Tricia" Cinnamon Pre-Installed @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mintbox3-linux-pc-arrives-with-linux-mint-19-3-tricia-cinnamon-pre-installed-528659.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-12-19
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 57 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-57/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Building a C snap by example @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/building-a-c-snap-by-example
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Life is Strange 2 Is Out Now for Linux and macOS, Ported by Feral Interactive @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/life-is-strange-2-is-out-now-for-linux-and-macos-ported-by-feral-interactive-528664.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: OpenStack and Kubernetes architecture on rails with Canonical and Dell EMC @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/openstack-and-kubernetes-architecture-on-rails-with-canonical-and-dell-emc
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Chrome OS 79 Adds Media Controls in Lock Screen, Mouse Acceleration Control @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/chrome-os-79-adds-media-controls-in-lock-screen-mouse-acceleration-control-528671.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kubuntu General News: Kubuntu Focus @ https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-focus/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kubuntu General News: Coming Soon.. The Kubuntu Focus Laptop @ https://kubuntu.org/news/coming-soon-the-kubuntu-focus-laptop/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Kubuntu Focus Linux Laptop Announced for 2020 with 6GB Nvidia GTX 2060, 32GB RAM @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kubuntu-focus-linux-laptop-announced-for-2020-with-6gb-nvidia-gtx-2060-32gb-ram-528672.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Kdenlive 19.2 Released with Powerful New Audio Mixer, Master Effects @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=158143 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stuart Langridge: Brum tech pub crawl 2019 @ https://www.kryogenix.org/days/2019/12/19/brum-tech-pub-crawl-2019/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Peppermint 10 ‘Respin’ Released with Updated Theme and New Utilities @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=158773 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: This Early PinePhone Review Has Left Me Super Excited @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=158802 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Alpine Linux 3.11 Released with Linux Kernel 5.4 and Raspberry Pi 4 Support @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/alpine-linux-3-11-released-with-linux-kernel-5-4-and-raspberry-pi-4-support-528673.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 69 – Academia de 8bits @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/69-2/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 69 – Academia de 8bits @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/69-2/
#ubuntu-news 2019-12-20
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Alpine Linux Adds ‘Initial Support’ for KDE, GNOME Desktops @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=158865 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: ROS-Industrial – Canonical @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/ros-industrial-canonical
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Design and Web team summary – 20 December 2019 @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/design-and-web-team-summary-20-december-2019
#ubuntu-news 2019-12-21
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sean Davis: Catfish 1.4.11 Released @ https://bluesabre.org/2019/12/21/catfish-1-4-11-released/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Serge Hallyn: Customizing ubuntu phone: terminal top keyboard row @ https://s3hh.wordpress.com/2019/12/21/customizing-ubuntu-phone-terminal-top-keyboard-row/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: UWN: Edits and additions made to Gdoc, please see that you agree.
<guiverc> ack, will do
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :D
<guiverc> Bashing-om, Only one bit grabbed me as suspect; commented.  (minor)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :) I catch up on Gdoc soonest I can.
#ubuntu-news 2019-12-22
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Caught up to Gdoc, Good to go for launch tomorrow ?
<guiverc> wiki tomorrow (mon), publish (tue) but that's timezone - but yeah looks good to me
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Oh you are so far ahead of my future :P
<guiverc> :)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: SuperTuxKart 1.1 RC Features Improved Online Multiplayer, Beta Build for iOS @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=158489 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Rhonda D'Vine: On Group Building @ https://rhonda.deb.at/blog/2019/12/22#groupbuilding
<Bashing-om> UWN: WIKI610 up for review and final edits: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue610 :)
